# Italian Job Offer



## jjmswgj (Feb 25, 2010)

We are considering a job offer and would be moving from the US to Northern Italy. Can anyone refer me to a good site or resource to compute cost of living differences? I am aware that I would be going from a low cost of living to a high, but can't compute anything further than that at the moment! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Some of the international realtors' websites have links to some cost of living calculators (Century 21, Coldwell Banker, etc.) - but personally I don't have alot of faith in those sorts of calculations.

Moving to another country involves real lifestyle changes that can't really be factored into any calculation. For instance, it's very unlikely you'll find a home in Italy that is the same size as where you're living in Dallas. Then, if you're going to be resident in Italy, then you'll probably fall under the Italian health care system (which is a HUGE savings over what you're paying in the US for health insurance and co-pays). Gasoline is much more expensive, but cars are smaller and driving distances are considerably less than what you deal with now. (And if you're lucky, there may even be mass transit you can use!)

You may also need to take the specific terms of your job offer into account. If you're on expat payroll, consider the various perks included. If you're on local payroll, you may need to adjust for things like trips back home that aren't covered.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wraith (Mar 4, 2010)

jjmswgj said:


> We are considering a job offer and would be moving from the US to Northern Italy. Can anyone refer me to a good site or resource to compute cost of living differences? I am aware that I would be going from a low cost of living to a high, but can't compute anything further than that at the moment! Any help would be appreciated!


Hi, I am Italian and for I currently live in Milan. I will be happy to help you with any specific questions on costs in Milan if of interest, but keep in mind that it is the most expensive city in Italy (although probably on par, all considered, with Rome).

As I am unaware of living costs in the US I can't give the info to you as differences but more of what you will probably be spending.

Cheers!


----------



## marfsp (Sep 4, 2010)

*Moving to Italy*

Hey jjm,

How has the move been for you? I too am moving from Dallas to Italy next month. Any pointers you can give will be appreciated.

Cheers






jjmswgj said:


> We are considering a job offer and would be moving from the US to Northern Italy. Can anyone refer me to a good site or resource to compute cost of living differences? I am aware that I would be going from a low cost of living to a high, but can't compute anything further than that at the moment! Any help would be appreciated!


----------

